# 07 Sentra- PLEASE HELP!



## miked28x (Jul 11, 2007)

I recently purchased an '07 Sentra SL and i've currently put around 1,500 miles on it. When I first got the car I was doing mostly highway driving and getting roughly 29 mpg. Now I'm doing mostly city driving and getting 14 mpg, when the estimated fuel economy is 29/36. I took it to the dealer and they said the car must be driven for 6,000 miles for the computer to recognize my driving tendencies and adjust the fuel injectors. Could this be correct??! This seems ridiculous. Someone please help!


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

Double check your math..... That can't be right. 
I know this is the first year of the CVT,.... seems like it would help gas mileage...
If it's really 14 mpg, I think someone is giving you a load of S#*t.


----------



## miked28x (Jul 11, 2007)

I've done the math numerous times, disregarding what is says on the MPG trip computer. I've literally divided the amount of miles driven by the gallons in my tank and I get around 14-15 mpg. Its extremely frustrating considering the Nissan Service people say its normal.


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

Next time you fill up reset the Odometer. Next time you fill up divide the number of miles on the Odometer by the amount of gallons you actually put in the gas tank. It will be on your receipt.


----------



## Doja (Jun 29, 2007)

maybe theres a hole in your gas tank?- RBO is right. Even with the new altima with a 2.5 in it I got better than 15mpg and I was hammering on the accelerator ( rental car) 
As far as driving for 6k miles, yeah thats true the computer does have short term long term fuel trim that it learns from your driving, but its not going to make a HUGE amount of diffrence. Id say if you truely know your not getting what you paid for, look up the lemon law and see what you can do.


----------



## jcasetnl (May 31, 2007)

That definately sounds strange. I go fairly easy on my 07 and even when I'm doing pure city it's nowhere near as crappy as that. My advice is that you reset your trip everytime and keep a ledger in the car so you can track your mileage very closely. The more diligent you are at tracking the problem the better your chances are that they will bow down and deal with it.


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

That's insane. Even when I ran my car really hard during one tank I still got like 24mpg. . . if the amount of miles on a reset trip meter divided from the amount of gallons filled up with still yields low gas millage. Then something is up. . .


----------



## enimem50187 (Sep 14, 2005)

and this is why I drive a manual


----------



## jcasetnl (May 31, 2007)

enimem50187 said:


> and this is why I drive a manual


I drive the manual, too. Forgot to mention that. For those that aren't aware, however, the 07 CVT is actually rated slightly higher in terms of mileage. But automatics are just so... boring.


----------



## enimem50187 (Sep 14, 2005)

jcasetnl said:


> I drive the manual, too. Forgot to mention that. For those that aren't aware, however, the 07 CVT is actually rated slightly higher in terms of mileage. But automatics are just so... boring.


I know what you mean


----------



## kblinkgirlie182 (Jul 25, 2007)

I wish I would have come here before I bought my new Sentra. There's 400 miles on mine and I'm getting 23 mpg and I did an assload of highway driving today- and I drove it normal, not like a rally car like the dealer seems to think I have been. 

I lodged a complaint with the dealer and I plan to call Nissan's customer care center tomorrow and see what can be done and speak to the service manager at the dealer as well and I guess get the car checked out to see if it's running properly.

In any case, if I'm not turned into a satisfied customer I'm suing for grossly exaggerated epa mileage ratings because I don't even come close to the average mpg.


----------



## mbquart1 (Jul 11, 2002)

I have an 2007 CVT and I am getting between 35 and 40 MPG avg 37
I have even gotten 42 on one tank but I didnt start getting good milage intill around 1500 miles


----------



## kblinkgirlie182 (Jul 25, 2007)

My mileage improved somewhat.. I have a little over 1k on it now.


----------

